# Medical Cards & Cost of Glasses



## vandriver (21 May 2012)

Does a full medical card pay anything towards the cost of a pair of glasses?
I'm assuming the card covers the eye test.


----------



## demoivre (21 May 2012)

See [broken link removed].


----------



## four18 (21 May 2012)

I have got several eye tests and glasses on my medical card. No Charge to me


----------

